# Batch Datei in Autostart



## cheesy (14. April 2011)

Hey Leute!#

Bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger was .bat Dateien angeht und naja hab deswegen ne Frage^^
Ich weiß das dieses Thema vl schon mal angesprochen wurde und hab auch gelesen darin..nur ich kam nicht ans Ziel 
Darum stell ich meine Frage jz mal hier.

Also ich möchte das sich eine Batch-Datei bei ausführen in den Autostart kopiert oder was weiß ich damit dann beim Starten immer ausgeführt wird^^
Hab einiges versucht, kam aber leider zu keinem guten Ergebnis 
Betirebssystem ist win7..

Hoffe es helfen mir ein paar Leute 

Mfg cheesy


----------



## deepthroat (15. April 2011)

Hi.

Zeig deinen Code.

Zeig was du gemacht hast.

Zeig was die Ausgabe / Fehler waren.

Gruß


----------



## cheesy (15. April 2011)

also das war mal der letzte versuch.. copy "partytillend.bat" to "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
allerdings hab ich alle erdenklichen möglichkeiten versucht^^
fehlermeldung ist normal: Das System hat die angegebene Datei nicht gefunden -.-
naja vl weißt du wo der fehler ist..
wie gesagt das ist die letzte die ich versucht hab..hab das i.wo im inet gefunden^^
es ist auch die kürzeste die ich bis jz gefunden hab..aber wenns im Ordner mal drinn ist gehts so wie ich das will..nur es will nicht rein


----------



## deepthroat (15. April 2011)

cheesy hat gesagt.:


> also das war mal der letzte versuch.. copy "partytillend.bat" to "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup"
> allerdings hab ich alle erdenklichen möglichkeiten versucht^^


Das ist Unsinn. Das ist ja nichtmal ein Skript.

Siehe z.B. http://www.tutorials.de/sonstige-sp...en-koenntet-ihr-mir-helfen-2.html#post1889539

Gruß


----------



## cheesy (15. April 2011)

ok ich muss zugeben ich hab kein plan und kenn mich da recht wenig aus..
das dass so nicht ganz richtig ist dacht ich mir auch..
wenn ich mir aber die codes die du in dem thread den du verlinked hast ansehe dann komm ich auch auf keinen gürnen zweig(ich verstehs nicht) 
wenn ich deinen code den du zu ende angibst für meine datei anwenden möchte was muss ich ändern?


----------



## cheesy (16. April 2011)

kann mir vl jemand den fertigen code schreiben so das ich dann nur noch kopieren muss und halt dateinamen anpassen?


----------



## cheesy (16. April 2011)

bitte helft mir leute alleine schaff ichs nie -.-


----------



## deepthroat (17. April 2011)

Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette! Thread-Pushing verstößt gegen die Regeln.

Du müßtest nur die letzte Zeile von dem Skript ändern. Aus

```
echo copy "%~f0" "%startup%"
```
wird

```
copy "XYZ" "%startup%"
```
wobei du XYZ noch durch den Pfad / Dateinamen der zu kopierenden Datei ersetzten mußt. Also vermutlich

```
copy "partytillend.bat" "%startup%"
```
Gruß


----------



## cheesy (17. April 2011)

sry 
danke dir vielmals..mal sehen obs geht.. bin schon gespannt


----------

